
Hey.com's Slim Gemfile from DHH - polysaturate
https://gist.github.com/dhh/782fb925b57450da28c1e15656779556?hn=1
======
polysaturate
There's some interesting choices in there such as MySQL and Resque (over
Sidekiq).

